# Universal 640 rear lever



## maqc (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi all, new to this forum! So I bought a Universal 640 DT and there is a weird lever close to the PTO, see image. I have no idea what this lever does, could it be a 2-speed PTO? Nothing talks about it in the owner's manual. I think the Universal 640 is the same as the Long 610, so does anybody else have this lever on his Long/Universal tractor?

Thank you all!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't know what it is. Does it perhaps offer you a two speed PTO? 540 and 1000 rpm?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you tried it, shift the lever with the engine off and see if you can turn the PTO drive shaft by hand, it is bound to be a PTO shifter.


----------



## maqc (Oct 25, 2021)

FredM said:


> Have you tried it, shift the lever with the engine off and see if you can turn the PTO drive shaft by hand, it is bound to be a PTO shifter.


I can turn the PTO shaft dependless of the position of this lever


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Check the lever and linkages to see if this is connected to the raise/ lower lever in the quadrant, could be an assist for attaching an implement, save walking back and forth, only other thing it could be.


----------

